# The Robot Skeleton Project



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Inspired by Geoff Peterson, the robot skeleton sidekick on "The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson", I decided to take a shot at building my own version of Geoff...and after several months, I finally have some results! Being that he is a skeleton, I figured he would fit in just fine here.

Like Geoff, he has an arm that moves via servo and one that can be manually posed. He has a head that turns left and right. He has a jaw that opens and closes when he says something. He has RBG LEDs for eyes. Overall, this was a really cool project.

Okay, so I have a really cool toy. That's good for me, but why should this really be of interest to you? Here's why...

You get to control it online. (http://www.tzankoff.com/fergybot)

That's right. YOU get to play with this thing just about as much as I do. Using my website, you get to control what the robot does and you also get a vote as to what the robot might say. I am planning a large scale test this Friday night (10/15) and lasting through the weekend. I encourage everybody to stop by and try having the robot do something.

Prior to Friday, if you could, stop by the voice control page and submit as many phrases as you would like for the robot to say...and please keep it clean.

I will be adding photos this week (October 10th), a video (hopefully) by the end of the month, and will answer any questions that you might have at my earliest convenience.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww..he was down. Could you at least post a pic of him so we can see him when he's not up & running?


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

I know. The test is planned for Friday. As for pictures, I will have those up tonight.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

There is not a whole lot of anything all that fancy to him. Regardless, the test is scheduled for tomorrow night (10/15). You are welcome to stop by and boss him around. See link in signature. In the meantime, here are some pics of the robot skeleton.


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey is that an Axon controller that you are using?


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. To be more specific, it's an Axon II.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Is his name Woody??


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

One thing is for certain, I'll be there controlling that Box-o-Bones tonight.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> Is his name Woody??


No. Fergybot4000 is his "robot" name. Not sure if I will give him a "human" name just yet.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Mcnab said:


> One thing is for certain, I'll be there controlling that Box-o-Bones tonight.


Excellent! By all means, bring all your friends. Hopefully, nothing too drastic will happen at the last minute.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

If I could just ask for one last minute favor.

From my Twitter (@tzankoff) account:
Planning a large scale test on skelly tonight. Includes use of voice. Please help fill the 256-track phrase queue. http://bit.ly/b8sIYm #RSA

Thank you.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

The test is now underway. It will remain throughout the night or until the battery dies. Do some serious bossing around tonight!

http://bit.ly/dcXN9w


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

The battery died. I didn't know how charged up it was to begin with, so...oh, well. Through it all, I had 23 unique visitors sending a total of 201 strings of commands of which 3 got lost in translation. Not bad. I'll try it again someday. In the meantime, I took notes and I am off to make some program improvements.

Thank you, all.


----------

